# My Mother



## jar546 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just wanted to share with everyone:

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/timesleader/obituary.aspx?n=joan-marie-kollar&pid=152518686


----------



## steveray (Jul 13, 2011)

My deepest sympathies Jeff! Take Care!


----------



## brudgers (Jul 13, 2011)

Be well, Jeff.


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 13, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss Jeff!  I will lift you up in prayers!

I lost my mom last October.  It's tough!

Thanks for sharing with us!

.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry about the lost of a loved one.... She is in a much better place.

We are here to support you in these trying times.....a small payback for the support you have given us when ICC shutdown the old BB.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

Prayers and condolences.  Lost my mother to cancer at 64.  Although she is missed, the memories bring comfort in those times of sadness.  The lives we choose to live are the greatest legacy and testament to those who inspired us.


----------



## Mule (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers for your family.

Wayne


----------



## mark handler (Jul 13, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss Jeff


----------



## VillageInspector (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff, i am so very sorry for the loss of your Mom.


----------



## David Henderson (Jul 13, 2011)

our prayers go out to you and your family Jeff.


----------



## texas transplant (Jul 13, 2011)

My prayers and thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jul 13, 2011)

My Sincerest condolences on your loss Jeff. 64 is WAY too young!

Bill


----------



## beach (Jul 13, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss Jeff


----------



## Frank (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.

I lost mine in 78 and it still hurts


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff

I am sorry for loss to you and your family.


----------



## rshuey (Jul 13, 2011)

So Sorry For Your Loss Jeff. I loved the note about her on fb. She must have been one hell of a great person. Memories are forever.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your families loss Jeff, be there for each other.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 13, 2011)

My condolences Jeff and it makes me happy to read that Hospice helped her and your family.  They helped me through the loss of my family and are a wonderful organization.  She will always be with you...trust me.


----------



## ewenme (Jul 13, 2011)

You have my wishes of comfort for you. Hospice helped with both my mother and father. I'm about the same age as your mother, so that's close to home for me. I'm glad your fiance is there to help you through a really tough time.

Carol


----------



## Alias (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff -

You and your family will be in my thoughts.  My sincerest condolences on your loss.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff,

I am real sorry for your loss.


----------



## AegisFPE (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff, please accept my sympathy.  I hope through the sadness that the memorial service will provide your family an opportunity to reflect and celebrate the memories she has given you all.


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 13, 2011)

Jeff, my sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't say anything here that will help you pal, sorry man, do your best to carry on.


----------



## DRP (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss Jeff.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 13, 2011)

So sorry for you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you to all for your kind words and support on this thread and with your PM's.  Today is the funeral service and after today I can begin a new chapter in my life.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll be thinking of you Jeff. Like I said, keep the friends and family close, and remember to laugh. It's carried me through some tough losses.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 16, 2011)

Jeff: Glad you posted on this. As you know I am here and I did want to share any personal issues. Am sure glad let those on the BB know. Many a good people here!

My prayers have been with you for a while.


----------



## LGreene (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your mother's passing, Jeff.  I lost my mother-in-law recently and it's very hard, but it does gradually get better.


----------

